# 3rd Time Lucky???



## LaineyMoo (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow I havent Been on the Board in a while But its totally changed!!! Cant even find the topics that i use to post on!!!!

Anyways now in Day 2 of my down reg for my 3rd IVF Cycle!!!

Am still finding it really hard to accept that at 27 am now on my 3rd cycle, and that since I was 22 I have Been trying to conceive - unsuccessfully.  I guess the fact Both me and DH have Been diagnosed with unexplained fertility hurts us the most - Because there is no reason why we arent getting pregnant!

Its just soo annoying having nothing to Blame it on!!!

Plus the fact we got full fertilisation with 10 emBryos in our treatment, all graded A and all went to Blasto and remained Grade A quality.... yet it didnt make a difference!!!

And the 42 year old woman, ex junkie in our group with poor quality eggs got preggers first go on IVF - it just hurts soo much when the clinic works you up and Basically even with IVF - its all still down to chance and mother nature huh?


For those of you who rememBer me - yep am still totally negative and unpositive on the whole thing!!!! I have Been speaking aBout my feelings But am still so angry aBout it all!!!

Starting hypnotherapy soon which will hopefully help me!

Hope you ladies are all doing well!!!


----------



## peglet (Apr 6, 2007)

Hi lainey

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=239744.0

the above link is the daily chit chat that's used now, like the one you used in the past... they don't let the threads go to long, which is probably why you can't find your previous ones.....

Sorry to hear that you are feeling so negative about things, it can be hard and soul destroying
Have they offered councilling? I know some ladies on here have been, and perhaps it will help you?, may get you in the 'zone'.....

I'm not to sure about what "group" you are referring too (or how you know so much about a fellow ivf'r attending treatment at aru), but try not to focus on them, this is about you!! ;-)

Are you having a fresh cycle of IVF or did they manage to freeze any from your last go.

Hopefully you'll come to the daily chit chat and get some postive vibes......

Good luck
Pegs


----------



## twinkle123 (Mar 1, 2008)

Oh Lainey, think you need a massive hug at the moment     

We've been TTC for 7 years now and have now done 6 IVF cycles.  We've now being treated at GCRM in Glasgow and actually got our 1st ever BFP in May.  Unfortunately it was ectopic but I'm trying to focus on the fact that it did work (although in the wrong place!) so don't give up!

I was originally diagnosed as unexplained from Aberdeen but turns out all I needed was a does of steroids, clexane and aspirin.  I'm sure you won't need another cycle      but it's worth thinking about another clinic if you need it.  BUT YOU WON'T NEED ANOTHER CYCLE!!!!!

Completely understand where you're coming from with being angry.  It's all so unfair.  It's probably worth trying the councelling.  We saw Jayne once at Aberdeen and she was just lovely.

Don't really have a lot of advice to offer you but I changed my attitude to being as positive as I could during my last cycle and it did make a difference.  Very difficult though I know.

Keep us updated with how you're getting on
Susan
x


----------

